# Rats humping and fighting



## bbigerljodie (Mar 27, 2009)

im just woundering why my 2 male rats hump each other and then fight each other its wierd


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

How old are they?

I cant say any of the males ive had have humped. Ive had fighters buts thats when i had females in the same room.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Humping is a form of dominance. Unless the behaviour continues for longer than it should, or any blood is spilt, it shouldn't be anything to worry about


----------



## bbigerljodie (Mar 27, 2009)

got them as babys at christmas and dont no how old they are. 
and good because no blood split 
thanks


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

It's just sorting out hierachy, my girls do it all the time (there's 4 of them) and moreso especially since one is pregnant. They'll settle down and as Marcia said, as long as there's no blood you're all good 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------

